# Ankle pain



## Labrador (Jul 31, 2013)

Also....I am only a teenager and have not had any previous ankle injuries, so not an age or injury issue. Also, as soon as I was out of the saddle I was ok. Not perfect...ankle kind of collapsed easily for a while after riding....you know when it just goes out and you land on the side of your ankle...? Or is that just me?


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have ankle pain to, it gets very uncomfortable if I do a posting trot forever. I have found lengthening my stirrups has helped a lot. I felt like my foot was at a weird angle. It usually was the foot that had more weight in it. You might need to go see a doctor if it was hurting that much.

But I would also suggest stretching before you ride. Do circles with your foot for a bit. Also to help stretch put your foot against a post or a hard surface, like the sole of your foot and lean into it. I found that helped me a bit. 

It's funny, now that I lengthen my stirrups it's funny how much I actually lengthen. I do the arm pit stirrup thing, then add two or 3 holes onto. But I usually end up having to add another 4-6 holes on depending. Last week I was on hole 6.


----------

